# Oh...HERE it is!



## smokinhotchica (Sep 27, 2007)

MossyMo and Walking Dude said to introduce myself HERE...so HERE I AM!!!!  Totally NOT an experienced smoker.  I've only grilled.  So don't make me try put on the expert mask!  I CAN'T...but this looks like a great forum.  

The Atomic Buffalo Cow Patties look good.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Have to give that a go...ON THE GRILL.  







Is it just me, or does smoking seem really challenging?  The gas grill is sooooooo easy.  

CDB 4ever


----------



## mossymo (Sep 27, 2007)

SmokinHotChica
If I may correct you, it is not a pattie; it is a TURD. I do promise you though, if you make them, they do not taste like one (not that I would know) !!!

Oh ya, and welcome to the SMF family !!!


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi SmokinHotChica!...Welcome to the SMF!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...Glad to have you Aboard!...You're gonna love it here...

Good Folks...Good Food...Tons of Info...And, More Fun than you can shake a rib bone at!...

Sign up for *Tulsa Jeff's Free* 5 Day eCourse on Smoking Meat Basics!...It'll get you started off on the right foot!...And...You can't beat the price!...

Got Questions??...Ask!!...There's always someone around to provide the answer in short order!...

And...Don't forget the pics of your 'smokes'!...We love Qview here!...

Again...Welcome Aboard the SMF!...We're glad you dropped in and decided to stay!...


Until Later...


----------



## richtee (Sep 27, 2007)

Welcome to SMF. Smoking is an age old art that perhaps has fallen a bit by the wayside, just becaue it is difficult...well, more difficult than most food prep disciplines-  EG. grilling, roasting and <GASP> nuking. The rewards are commeasurate with the PITA factor however. That first rack of melt in your mouth smoked ribs, or a butt/shoulder that friends will come MILES to eat...and POOF...yer hooked!

Hang out and read, thus absorbing centuries of experience and wisdom!


----------



## fatback joe (Sep 27, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 27, 2007)

Welcome SmokinHotChica

You don't have to smoke to come here but you'll really enjoy it more that way!


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 27, 2007)

Welcome SmokinHotChica

You don't have to smoke to come here but you'll really enjoy it more that way! Smoking food is VERY addictive and alot of fun.


----------



## ron50 (Sep 27, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF. You will learn a lot here as I have reading of other's experiences with smoking but the best (and tastiest) way is to dive right in and try different things.


----------



## smokinhotchica (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks ya'll!  I did sign up for the e-course.


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 27, 2007)

Hola Chica, and welcome to the SMF. You'll find plenty of friendly folks here that are more than willing to help your questions about grilling or smoking, or many other subjects. Read around and you'll be amazed at what you'll be able to do in a short while. Don'y be shy regarding questions.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 27, 2007)

welcome to the smf.


----------



## navionjim (Sep 27, 2007)

Howdy SmokinHot,
Even


----------



## topsail girl (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Chica,

I'm no expert either - but I love experimenting with different cuts of meat. You'll learn a lot here and the folks are really nice and helpful. Glad you decided to join us.

There's a thread in the "Messages for all Guests and Members" titled "Show Yourself" You can post pics of yourself there with your grill, your cat, your kids - whatever you'd like. It's a fun thread!!


----------



## navionjim (Sep 27, 2007)

Howdy SmokinHot,
Even though your apparently from Oklahoma and I'm in Texas your more than welcome here, hell some of our best members are from Oklahoma. I'm only allowed to say that because I just live in Texas. I'm Oregonian by birth and folks from Oregon welcome everyone, well except the Californians that is. Now get away from that grill and get some smoke going. Lots of good stuff here and all the help you could ask for. Besides, your handle us old guys salivating as much as our BBQ does.
Jimbo


----------



## placebo (Sep 27, 2007)

I think you'll find smoking much easier once you finish the course
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Don't be pickin on us Californians there Jimbo. We may just have to incorporate Oregon into California just so we can have enough water!


----------



## abigail4476 (Sep 27, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, SmokinHot.


----------



## smokinhotchica (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks.  That's a cute avatar of you and your little girl.  

Why does it say Jeff's Woman by your name?  Can I make something pop up by my name?


----------



## smokinhotchica (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks Topsail.  What did you start out with?  (First smoke)


----------



## abigail4476 (Sep 27, 2007)

"Jeff's Woman"....Tulsajeff...my husband.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I don't know...you'd have to ask him or another moderator, he put the pop up there for me.


----------



## topsail girl (Sep 27, 2007)

Smoker is an ECB. I still use it. I had my husband help me with the ECB Mods and it works much better now. When I get some more experience I'll buy a nicer smoker but for now the ECB works fine.

My first meat was ABT and a Meatloaf that I found a recipe for here on this site.

I have pics of some of my smokes but have never taken the time to add them to the site - shame on me 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Glad to have you here.


----------



## shellbellc (Sep 27, 2007)

Welcome Chica!
There's a whole new world waiting for you here...find ya a smoker and get crackin!


----------



## johnd49455 (Sep 27, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF family
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Smoking, although difficult, is an addictive art you will love. If something does turn out bad. Badly smoked food is better the good foods cooked other ways.


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice to have you with us.  Some mighty friendly folks here on the forum and I am sure you will fit right in.


----------



## walking dude (Sep 27, 2007)

i see you found the spot chica.........congrats...........

to put summin under your name go to User CP at the top of the page......

pretty much self explanatory from there......left side of page.........click on edit profile

then enter what you want


welcome


dude


----------



## bbq bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF!


----------

